# rdesktop



## xnl96 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have instaled FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE and i install rdesktop from ports. When i run comand 
	
	



```
rdesktop -u:username -p:****** -f -d: x.y.z.w
```
 i get that
	
	



```
No protocol specified
ERROR: Failed to open display: :0.0
```
 I use to connect to a windows xp


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 20, 2010)

You aren't putting colons in there are you?  This is the simplest command that works for me:


```
rdesktop w.x.y.z
```

where w.x.y.z is the host you want to connect to.  Does that work for you?

Also, you are running this in X as the same user logged in to X right?


----------



## xnl96 (Nov 21, 2010)

I i try this 
	
	



```
rdesktop x.y.z.w
```
 i've get 

```
ERROR: 192.168.100.3: unable to connect
```


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 21, 2010)

xnl96 said:
			
		

> I i try this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, this sounds like progress.  Have you turned on remote desktop on the windows box?
From http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-remote-desktop-for-controlling-windows-xp-desktop.html it says


```
# Go to MS-Windows desktop
# Right Click on My Computer
# Select properties
# Select Remote tab
# Enable Remote desktop.
# Save the changes
```

Can you verify this and try again?


----------



## xnl96 (Nov 21, 2010)

Same thing


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 21, 2010)

Is there some sort of firewall running on the windows box?  Assuming the remote desktop service on the windows box is running on the default port , 3389, can you telnet to that port from the freebsd box? That is, can you do


```
telnet 192.168.100.3 3389
```
?


----------



## xnl96 (Nov 21, 2010)

The firewall is turned of , i do not have antivirus instaled because that pc is in a local lan 
	
	



```
telnet 192.168.100.3
Trying 192.168.100.3...
telnet: connect to address 192.168.100.3: Connection refused
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host
```


```
telnet 192.168.100.3 3389
Trying 192.168.100.3...
telnet: connect to address 192.168.100.3: Connection refused
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host
```
 I thought to  do this  thing 

```
ping 192.168.100.3
PING 192.168.100.3 (192.168.100.3): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.100.3: icmp_seq=0 ttl=128 time=0.269 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.100.3: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=0.215 ms
^C
--- 192.168.100.3 ping statistics ---
2 packets transmitted, 2 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
```

If i try from the cmd in windows 
	
	



```
telnet 127.0.0.1 3389
Connecting To 127.0.0.1...
Could not open connection to the host , on port 3389:Connect failed
```


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 22, 2010)

So it seems the problem is with the windows remote desktop setup.  The only thing I can suggest for that is to google.


----------



## mix_room (Nov 22, 2010)

I would suggest running the remote-desktop client from windows. 


```
Start > Run > mstsc /v:127.0.0.1
```

If it is running, you should get an error saying that there is already a connection to a console session and that another one cannot be started. This will at least tell you if the remote-desktop server-process is running.


----------

